# ID Chip Cat Flaps



## CharlieMCB (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello!

We have an ordinary cat flap and three cats. We also have intruder cats and they make our oldest cat very unhappy.

I understand that a cat flap that recognises our cats' ID chips would prevent this, but I have a question I can't find an answer to.

One of our cats uses her paw to open the flap instead of her head. We tried a magnetic cat flap and she couldn't get the hang of it because the tag wasn't close enough to the mechanism. Would an ID chip flap have the same problem? Or does the cat just need to be in the general area for it to work?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The microchip cat flaps require the cat to get close to them to work. The chip is usually placed in the cat's neck, (or perhaps shoulder area) so, in answer to your question, he would need to use his head to open the flap. 

However, my neighbour has a cat who had always used his paw to open the ordinary cat flap, but he got the hang of opening the microchip flap after it was fitted, in a matter of days. So you might be able to train your cat to use the microchip flap perhaps? 

It does seem to be the best answer in situations where strange cats are getting in and upsetting the resident cats. Otherwise the only alternative I can suggest is locking the cat flap, so you have to manually let your cats in and out. This is only practical if you are at home most of the day of course.


----------



## CharlieMCB (Jul 8, 2013)

chillminx said:


> The microchip cat flaps require the cat to get close to them to work. The chip is usually placed in the cat's neck, (or perhaps shoulder area) so, in answer to your question, he would need to use his head to open the flap.
> 
> However, my neighbour has a cat who had always used his paw to open the ordinary cat flap, but he got the hang of opening the microchip flap after it was fitted, in a matter of days. So you might be able to train your cat to use the microchip flap perhaps?
> 
> It does seem to be the best answer in situations where strange cats are getting in and upsetting the resident cats. Otherwise the only alternative I can suggest is locking the cat flap, so you have to manually let your cats in and out. This is only practical if you are at home most of the day of course.


Thank you very much for your answer, chillminx.

We tried the magnetic flap during the snowy weather and I hadn't got the heart to leave her to figure it out. I should have been more persistent. She's eleven and I wasn't sure she'd be up for the change.

They don't really respond to having the cat flap locked. They just break through the little door...

Anyway, thank you again. Might try the magnet one again first since it's cheaper.


----------



## SureFlap Customer Service (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi CharlieMCB,

The SureFlap Microchip Cat Flap has a 28cm read range so your cat should have no problem opening a SureFlap cat flap with her paw. 

The SureFlap Microchip Cat Flap has two sensors inside the tunnel that project an infra-red beam of light that detects the presence of a cat. When this beam of light is broken, either with a cat's head or their paw, the cat flap will unlock provided the microchip is within 28cm of the door.

I hope that helps. If you have other queries about the SureFlap Microchip Cat Flap please do not hesitate to let us know!

Best wishes,
The SureFlap Team


----------

